
Cash is pretty much dead: China is living the future of mobile pay - SREinSF
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2017/10/08/china-is-living-the-future-of-mobile-pay-right-now.html
======
thaumasiotes
Oh? How are people paying rent?

